

Ask HN: Buying a domain with equity - billyj209

I just reached an agreement with a domain owner to purchase a domain for my startup via equity (the company is an LLC). Does anyone have any documents or ideas that I can use to draw up a contract?<p>Thanks
======
ScottWhigham
Have you checked <http://docstoc.com> ? They have tons of equity agreements so
maybe someone has uploaded something like this.

~~~
billyj209
thanks

------
SwellJoe
Madness. I've paid as much as $1000 for a domain name (and would probably go a
bit higher for one that I really felt like I needed)...but I would never give
away equity for one.

------
pclark
wow, what domain can be that valuable to your business?

------
bgm
why would one go to purchase a domain via equity, even the domain is worth
millions.

Bad choice.

